# Some mbuna IDs



## Daffypuck (Feb 25, 2012)

Just wondering what these three could be the last one Im pretty certain is a Polit. But the dark one appears almost black in person. The goldish fish looks kind of a muddy dark brownish/black in the tank.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Not a polit. See a pic of mine below:









Might be Metriaclima pulpican.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=894









Kevin


----------



## Daffypuck (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks! You are absolutely correct. I'm still learning several fish and can't always make the right guess. I knew I had purchased a few polits, but lost several fish over the first year and just was t sure what a few of them were.


----------



## Daffypuck (Feb 25, 2012)

The 1st one I have no clue. Perhaps a badly bred Rusty? But the second one in person looks almost a flat black. Any ideas?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

First fish is a little tough, I was thinking an odd rusty but not entirely sure. Could very well be another hybrid if its mostly brown.

Fish 2 and 3 kind of look like Pseudotropheus minutus to me. There are a number of variants and closely related to Ps. polit. They are an uncommon fish, so seems unlikely. I'd be interested in what others have to say.


----------



## Daffypuck (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the opinion. Based on pictures and in person views of fish 3, I'm gonna have to say it resembles the 'pulpican' species the most because of its shape.


----------

